# Moving Gas Fireplace & Have Incompatible Direct Vent Pipe Sizes



## jkmason (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm moving my Heat N Glo fireplace from an elevated platform back down to the floor and redoing the fireplace surround, mantel, etc.  I did the original installation approximately 12 years ago and used Direct Vent exhaust piping by Simpson Dura Vent.  What I discovered is that my existing pipe is 8 3/4" in diameter and the internal pipe is 5" in diameter.  The new Dura Vent Pro is 8" and 5" and will not match up with my existing pipe.  I need to know if I need to rip everything out and start over with the new pipe or if there is an adapter or some other way to work with my existing pipe.  Thanks, Jack


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 29, 2009)

You can't reduce pipe sizes. That unit was tested with the 8-5/8" pipe and thats what you need to use. There is no adaptor.

If you contact a Fireside Hearth & Home up there they should be able to get you some, its expensive and takes a while to get but it can be had.

Part numbers are like this.

DV-12D (12")
DV-90D (90 elbow)
etc....


----------



## jkmason (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you for your response.  I'll get in touch with them tomorrow.  Jack


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes really.

It might work OK but its not tested, thus unknown. Its possible the reduced venting could make the pipe get hotter than expected, which over time could dry out combustibles near the pipe until it starts on fire. Might take 10 years to happen but its possible.


----------

